# Looking for Tommy Gorton, Cook T&J Harrison



## Alan Caddick Corky007 (Mar 6, 2016)

I am looking for Tommy Gorton ( I think) was a cook with T & J Harrison in the 60's/70's. Can anyone recall a cook called Tommy with T&J. Sailed on discoverer.(Thumb)


----------

